

Show HN: My First MVP - Nonprofit Grants Finder - tonyjwang

Hi HN,<p>I just launched Nonprofit Grants Finder (http://nonprofitgrantsfinder.com) - a tool that helps nonprofits find grantmakers. I used to work in the nonprofit/philanthropy industry as a consultant, and many of my friends who worked at nonprofits would ask me to find grantmakers who might be interested in funding their nonprofit's programs. I currently provide clients a "Funder Analysis" and collect and analyze all the data by hand.<p>The idea behind the current site was to launch an MVP to test the demand for my product via online ads (I'm currently testing Google AdWords and have a small amount of organic search referrals) against the cost of hiring a developer to create a tool that would automate user input and analysis.<p>I'm looking for general feedback on the idea and the site, but could really use feedback on 1) specific design and content improvements I could make to the site and 2) ideas on how to market the product effectively and acquire paying clients. Thanks!
======
tonyjwang
clickable: <http://www.nonprofitgrantsfinder.com>

